# Wo sitze ich auf dem Sattel am besten bei extremen Steigungen?



## johannes_biker (30. Juli 2011)

Wo bzw. wie soll ich auf dem Sattel sitzen bei extremen steigungen. Entweder es hebt den vorderreifen an oder es zieht mich raus oder mein hinterreifen drecht durch. Was kann ich machen? Hiiiiiilfe 

Mfg Johannes


----------



## TheMars (30. Juli 2011)

hi
also ich sitze da immer an der vordersten spitze des sattels, also ein bisschen vor dem trettlager
den oberkörper habe ich übrigens weit und tief vorne um den schwerpunkt möglichst tief zu halten

MfG
Lukas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB-Biker (30. Juli 2011)

Bei extremen Steigungen fahre ich im Wiegetritt, stehend.

Aber es gibt wirklich lustige Fragen, wann fragt eig. mal einer wie rum man in England in die Pedalen tritt ?!


----------



## flyingscot (30. Juli 2011)

Bei extremen Steigungen (also >30%) ist der Wiegetritt aber problematisch, da man dadurch meist das Hinterrad entlastet und wesentlich ungleichmäßiger und langsamer tritt. Beides führt zumindest bei nicht perfekt griffigem Boden dann zu durchrutschendem Hinterrad. 

Mit sehr guter Körperspannung und Fahrgefühl ist es aber in der Tat möglich beide Probleme zu kompensieren und sowas auch im Wiegetritt zu fahren.

Besser bzw. einfacher und weniger kraftraubend ist das Vorrücken auf dem Sattel und Vorbeugen auf den Lenker.

Ich finde die Frage völlig berechtigt, da ich immer wieder Anfänger sehe, die dabei Probleme haben und trotz ausreichend Kraft und Kondition steile Stellen rein aus fahrtechnischen Gründen nicht schaffen.


----------



## nahetalmoves (30. Juli 2011)

Definitiv ganz vorne an der Spitze des Sattels!! Sattel evtl. etwas nach vorne abgesenkt, damit er in der Steigung etwas waagrechter ist.
Bei mir hat damals auch bissel weniger Luftdruck im Hinterrad gegen das anheben des Vorderrades geholfen.


----------



## Bikeschreck (30. Juli 2011)

Ich haue die Talas runter und hocke mich ebenfalls auf die Spitze des Sattels. Problematisch wird es nur, wenn auf der Steigung noch Querwurzeln sind, da komme ich auch manchmal an meine Grenzen. Da hilft nur eins- üben, üben, üben!!!


----------



## TheMars (30. Juli 2011)

Bikeschreck schrieb:


> Problematisch wird es nur, wenn auf der Steigung noch Querwurzeln sind, da komme ich auch manchmal an meine Grenzen. Da hilft nur eins- üben, üben, üben!!!


 
ja das kann ich nur unterschreiben, richtig schwierig wird es dann wenn beim vorder- und hinterrad wurzeln sind 

MfG


----------



## Bikeschreck (30. Juli 2011)

TheMars schrieb:


> ja das kann ich nur unterschreiben, richtig schwierig wird es dann wenn beim vorder- und hinterrad wurzeln sind
> 
> MfG



Dann sucht man sich am besten schnell die Schokoladenseite, auf welche man sich mit dem Bike fallen lässt! Immer noch besser, als nach hinten den Hang runter.


----------



## TheMars (30. Juli 2011)

ui danke für den tipp das muss ich mir für meine nächste tour merken


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Juli 2011)

so eine frage von einem 





> Profi


----------



## Marc B (30. Juli 2011)

Bergauf ist die Linienwahl enorm wichtig, da man schnell an Hindernisse hängebleibt oder das HR zB bei nassen Wurzeln durchrutscht.

Wichtig ist, dass du bei extremen Anstiegen mit dem Po auf die Sattelspitze rutscht und dabei vorne de Reifen küsst, sprich den Oberkörper stark nach vorne/unten beugst, um das VR am Boden zu halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mojo78 (10. August 2011)

Besonders bei wurzeligen oder steinigen trails auch immer schauen, dass man mit möglichst viel Speed über die rutschigen Stellen kommt. Also richtig reintreten.


----------



## rootcarver (6. August 2012)

ich weiß, der Fred is hier schon ein Jahr unbenutzt, aber ich pers. finde es sehr wichtig, den Tritt gleichmäßig zu halten, oder es zumindest zu versuchen. Besonders bei Nässe legen einen Kraftspitzen bei 90° KW sehr schnell lahm. Nur mal ein tipp von mir, falls sich mal jemand von Google aus hierher verirrt...

so long


----------



## -SHREDDER- (6. August 2012)




----------



## Dennis.93 (12. August 2012)

HEy, 

also spätestens wenn wurzeln steine und co bei mir im weg sind stelle ich mich, allerdings habe ich es noch nie probiert "extreme" steigungen im sitzen zu fahren. Aber um den Tritt im stehen gleichmäßiger zu machen gehe ich immer ein bisschen in die hocke und in der regel Funktioniert es.

Gruß


----------



## schummi (24. August 2012)

Habe weniger ein Sattel/Sitzel Problem, mehr eine Klickie Frage. Wie macht Ihr das, hatte gestern bei einer extreme Steigung das Problem, das mein Hinterrad bei immer langsam werdener Kurbelumdrehung dann bei fast Stillstand schlussendlich durchgedreht ist, und ich einfach keine Zeit mehr hatte, noch auszuklicken. "Plumps" und ich habe gelegen, gut, dass dies niemand gesehen hat. Frage, fahrt ihr extreme Steigungen auch immer eingeklickt (und ohne Probleme)? Habt ihr einen Tipp wie man dies besser machen kann. Oder klickt ihr einfach vorher rechtzeitig aus und schiebt, oder oder oder ? Oder sind für solche Steigungen Bärentatze oder Flats besser geeignet?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (24. August 2012)

einfach schnell ausklicken und gut ist. 
Ist einfach übungssache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (24. August 2012)

EInfach üben


----------



## Chrige (27. August 2012)

Ich kenne das. Hatte das früher auch. Inzwischen geht das ausklicken meist automatisch. Ok, bin gerade letzten Freitag umgefallen, da ich nach der Mittagspause vergessen hatte, dass ich in der strengsten Übersetzung bin, eingeklickt habe und gleich eine steile Strasse rauf wollte. Sofort gekippt und keine Zeit mehr zum Ausklicken.


----------



## Burnhard (1. September 2012)

Hose runter Sattel in Arsch!

Und über 30% Steigung berauf, das will ich sehn Junge!


----------



## Duk3 (5. September 2012)

Burnhard schrieb:


> Und über 30% Steigung berauf, das will ich sehn Junge!




Rennen mit bis zu 32% bei dem ein paar Verrückten per Tandem oder mit Anhänger dabei sind
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmYQcmBzxvI"]Der 9. Halltalexpress      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## xc_fahrer (6. September 2012)

Burnhard schrieb:


> Und über 30% Steigung berauf, das will ich sehn Junge!


30% Steigung sind nicht 30°, sondern 16,7°. Sowas gibt es in den Bergen auf Almzufahrten öfters, zwar nicht durchgehend, aber abschnittsweise.


----------



## rpnfan (17. September 2012)

Ich finde es hilft auch manchmal den Sattel ein wenig abzusenken, dann ist der Schwerpunkt automatisch schon ein bisschen weiter vorn und unten. Macht natürlich nur mit Remote-Sattelstütze Spaß / Sinn


----------



## Berrrnd (17. September 2012)

vor allem kann man dann auch noch super pedalieren.


----------



## Zeitzeuge (18. September 2012)

Wo das thema schon wiederbelebt wurde, 
würd ich gern wissen,
wie macht ihr das 
mit dem aufsteigen wenn ihr den schwung verloren habt.

meißt ist man ja schon in einem sehr niedrigen gang 
hat also das problem das beim versuch anzufahren 
das hinterrad gleich durch rutscht.

auch das mit steinen und wurzeln gespickte gelände 
bietet nicht genug platz um die notwendige geschwindigkeit auf zu bauen 
um nicht sofort wieder hängen zu bleiben.

breite des weges, wanderweg (oder waldpfad 1-2m)

meißt stell ich dann das rad quer zur steigung 
um so die stabilisirende geschwindigkeit zu erreichen, 
leider braucht diese technik ab und an ein ganz paar versuche.

gibts was besseres?


----------



## xc_fahrer (19. September 2012)

Zeitzeuge schrieb:


> breite des weges, wanderweg (oder waldpfad 1-2m)
> 
> meißt stell ich dann das rad quer zur steigung
> um so die stabilisirende geschwindigkeit zu erreichen,
> ...


Wenn Du es so schaffst, ist das eh gut. Ich fahre mit SPD-Pedalen und da ist Anfahren im Steilen doppelt schwierig. Die bessere Technik ist dann wieder runterfahren bis zu einer Flachstelle und einen neuen Versuch starten.


----------

